# Fuel prices spark holiday crunch as air surcharges soar (virgin/BAA)



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Virgin Atlantic and BA have increased fuel prices today

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/transport/article4029739.ece


----------

